# Rio froglet



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

I found my first froglet in the tank with my trio of Rio's. The froglet is about 5-6 mm long, and I found it hiding in a brom. My question is now what? This is my first egg feeder, so I am unsure of how to proceed at this point. I have seeded the tank with spring tails, and see plenty of them in the leaf litter, so there should be plenty of food for it, but I am unsure if I should just leave it there for the time being. And if I need to take it out, how? Thanks for the help.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I would leave it alone since it has come this far the parents are doing their job. If you remove it now it could die. A lot of little ones die within the first six months. Leave it until it is 3 or four months old. That is my 2 cents.


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

Mortality among these guys seems to be high in the first several months of life. I've been keeping mine in the tank with their parents and loading it with springtails and fruitfly larvae, and I've still lost some. Welcome tot he most challenging part of the hobby that I've encountered!

Ryan


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

hmmm, i pull mine before they can hop off the brom and move them to a shoebox "springtail culture" and i`ve only lost about 5/close to 100. also those were frogs i put 2 per container. i use a pill bottle and microspoon to wrangle them. i figure they`ve only seen the inside of a brom the last 2 months and they are in a transition stage, why not move them when everything is changing for them so they don`t get used to being in mom and dads viv. seems like it`s less traumatic for them to be moved right away.
it`s all about what works best for u. i don`t have enough springs, in my opinion, to raise too many froglets in the tank and they get lost in their. ive occasionally founf chiriquis half grown in the tank though.


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

I do the same as Aaron...pull them and put them seperately in small tanks well seeded with springtails.

Kristen


----------



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

Aaron & Kristen. Do you guys have a picture of the tank you put your froglets in?
A friend of mine has been putting them in a 20x10x10cm box seeded with springtails but they seem to die because there are too many springtails.
How big are those containers you put them in?
Thanks.

Grtz,
Thomas


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the input from everyone. I guess I have a few decesions to make now. Since my first post, I have found 2 more froglets, so I quess they have been a lot more active than I thought. Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

I put my pumilio froglets into either sterilit shoeboxes or into small critter keepers. i seed them with some springs but i also supplement by making small spring colonies that i can put in and take out when i want.


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

So to those of you that take them out of the tanks, how do you catch them?
These frogs are only 4-5 mm and are really shy. I think since I have a couple , I would like to try both ways, hopefully that way, I can find what works best for me.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

i don`t know if it`s the springs that are killing them. the more there are in the tank the faster they grow for me. same, sterilite shoe box w/ glass lid.
i use a pill bottle and microspoon to wrangle them.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I find those darn frog catchers that I bought from some fellow named Bob work pretty well for catching pum froglets  The tricky part is that if they don't want to come out of the brom you might have to outfox them. I find that if you wait until lights out you can usually catch them on the brom axil but you have to be quick. Otherwise it's a game of cat and mouse finding them in the viv but my observation is that the cat (me) tends to win 

I raise the pumilio froglets individually in small deli cups ultimately moving them into the 9 by 6.5 inch 190 clear containers from Superior. I find that housing them together seems to lead to a dominant and lagging froglet and the lagging froglet doesn't fare as well (small number of observations so might not hold up long term). Sphagnum moss and a few leaves for cover plus a bit of pothos or philodendron. Like Aaron, I rarely have enough springtails to go around so I start my pums on wingless melanos and the 'tiffanys golden delicious' melanos right away. Not having experience with rios I don't know whether they will take FFs right out of the water but other pums such as man creeks seem to manage fine.

Finally I use Robb Melancon's technique of dripping a couple of drops of calcium gluconate solution (1:1 mixture of 23% calcium gluconate:distilled water) onto their backs weekly.

Good luck and congrats.

Bill


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

I think the question of whether to pull froglets or leave them in the viv depends on the viv. For the typical 15 - 20 gal. vivarium, I would say pulling the froglets is the best bet. But if you have the luxury of a very large vivarium (100 gallons per pair), I have found leaving the froglets in where they can dine on a flourishing leaf litter fauna without bumping into adults and siblings results in nearly a 100% survival rate. If I notice froglets at a very young age/small size, then I order a batch of jewel wasps to get them started.


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

What are jewel wasps? I have never heard of these, and just as important, where do you get them from? Thanks again for all the help. As a side note, Bill, I now have a modified frog catcher that is a lot easier to get into a brom. 
The only problem, is it took me an hour to make. As soon as I can come up with an easier way to make them I will post some for sale.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

A start to your jewel wasp question...the search function reveals more threads....

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=22495

Bill


----------

